# Electronic Stamp



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 16, 2015)

When I bought my PE stamp at Engineering Seals it came with a JPEG file of my stamp. How do I get my signature to merge with stamp?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> When I bought my PE stamp at Engineering Seals it came with a JPEG file of my stamp. How do I get my signature to merge with stamp?


Why would you want to do that? I see that as being a potential security issue with a digital APPROVED seal floating around. Not to mention, when sealing a drawing, it also has to be dated so even though you _might_ be saving time with having the signature there, you'd still have go through and date each page in ink.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 16, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > When I bought my PE stamp at Engineering Seals it came with a JPEG file of my stamp. How do I get my signature to merge with stamp?
> ...


Good point

I thought I remember someone talking about this??


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hmm...not sure.

I will say the digital seal is great when it can be incorporated directly into a set of CAD drawings in the title block. Then it's just a matter of signing/dating. Looks a lot cleaner too IMO.


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Sep 16, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not to mention, when sealing a drawing, it also has to be dated so even though you _might_ be saving time with having the signature there, you'd still have go through and date each page in ink.




I'm not sure if this is the case in every state. One company I used to work for used to do a live signature and date on the cover sheet with electronic signatures and dates on the rest of the pages. All seals were electronic.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2015)

Joe Dirt PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention, when sealing a drawing, it also has to be dated so even though you _might_ be saving time with having the signature there, you'd still have go through and date each page in ink.
> ...


So for new drawing sets on pages other than the cover, you would create a new digital seal each time so the date could be changed accordingly?


----------



## willsee (Sep 16, 2015)

I have my seal and signature saved in bluebeam then they have a date block that I just add on top of it. That's how I do it and how previous firms did it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2015)

willsee said:


> I have my seal and signature saved in bluebeam then they have a date block that I just add on top of it. That's how I do it and how previous firms did it.


Interesting. Might have to look more into that. Thanks for the info. How much did it cost to create that?


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Sep 17, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> So for new drawing sets on pages other than the cover, you would create a new digital seal each time so the date could be changed accordingly?




The seals were in the autocad symbol manager with a date block attribute that would auto update to that current date.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 17, 2015)

The reason I am asking about electronic stamps is that I am about to stamp my 1st set and I was trying to find out the most efficient ways to do this.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2015)

Joe Dirt PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > So for new drawing sets on pages other than the cover, you would create a new digital seal each time so the date could be changed accordingly?
> ...


I guess it depends on the state (speaking from multi-state licensure). Some statutes require the seal to be both signed and dated in "ink". But based on new info I've read here, that could actually be built into a digital signature and incorporated into the digital seal.


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Sep 17, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Joe Dirt PE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


That's definitely the big thing, make sure whatever you do complies with that state's laws. I'm also multi-state licensure by the way.


----------

